# motion picture aau



## movied (Apr 30, 2009)

hello,
how many kids are admitted


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 30, 2009)

can we get this guy banned?


----------



## jthamilton (Apr 30, 2009)

Try flagging the posts. Nothing's happened so far, but maybe if a bunch of people flagged...


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 30, 2009)

oh cool.. I didn't even know you could do that! thanks


----------



## Suzako (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, this an extremely non-moderated forum, which is usually fine.  I keep assuming he'll eventually go away.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 6, 2009)

Thanks to a personal site message, I have been invoked from the mysterious places where I went when I got really busy and stopped having time to moderate here.

movied has been permanently suspended for excessive trolling. I cleaned up a bunch of posts.

And, sorry guys, for how un-moderated SF.com is. I used to be here a dozen times a day, and then I just ran out of time. I graduate NYU in a few days. Maybe I'll have time again now


----------



## Suzako (May 6, 2009)

Thank you, titaniumdoughnut!!


----------



## Jayimess (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, TD, and holy moly, CONGRATS ON GRADUATING!


----------



## AshleyM (May 7, 2009)

Congrats on graduating! Are there big prospects waiting now that you have the acclaimed NYU degree?



> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> 
> 
> I graduate NYU in a few days. Maybe I'll have time again now


----------

